# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Чай. Кто какой предпочитает?

## tatty-yana

Любите ли вы чай? Если да, то какой? Я предпочитаю чай пуэр,он тонизирует хорошо и снимает усталость)

----------

